# L360 Is Coming



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks that way. However, Remember techportal has been wrong before and like any software release, there is always possibility that a release can get pushed back.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The software already spooling, at least last night for first 198 receivers.
Look there http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=622575&postcount=19


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Only for beta... Hence the comment about seeing what happens tonight.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Come on Mark. You know. Let us in.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Actually, I was just coming here to post that one of my 622s has L3.60. Guess you guys already know it's out there.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

If it really fixes the video stuttering I'll be a very happy camper, very annoying issue.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope that most of the video jitter will be taken care of with this release for most people. I haven't seen any for several days now, and I used to see it all the time on SD and HD channels. There are still some judder issues on pans on some channels, but that's due to lower resolution and bitrate, not due to 622 software issues.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Presence said:


> Actually, I was just coming here to post that one of my 622s has L3.60. Guess you guys already know it's out there.


Interesting.. I would have expect the 200+ units it was targeted for to be a Beta last night. Guess you got lucky. Have not seen any other posts about it in the wild and this morning and as of this morning I am still on 359.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I hope that most of the video jitter will be taken care of with this release for most people. I haven't seen any for several days now, and I used to see it all the time on SD and HD channels. There are still some judder issues on pans on some channels, but that's due to lower resolution and bitrate, not due to 622 software issues.


Anything else in it? Did it fix that issue with PIP Swap introduced in 359?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What do you mean by PIP swap? Are you talking about the reboot issue when you have share view disabled? Given the circumstances around that issue, I would be very suprised if that one was not fixed. 

As for other features, I believe someone mentioned that it was indicated elsewhere that this release would contain a lot of new features. As for an official word, Release notes are not available yet as far as I know.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean by PIP swap? Are you talking about the reboot issue when you have share view disabled? Given the circumstances around that issue, I would be very suprised if that one was not fixed.
> 
> As for other features, I believe someone mentioned that it was indicated elsewhere that this release would contain a lot of new features. As for an official word, Release notes are not available yet as far as I know.


Yep that one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting.. I would have expect the 200+ units it was targeted for to be a Beta last night. Guess you got lucky. Have not seen any other posts about it in the wild and this morning and as of this morning I am still on 359.


I did mentioned the real count - 198 in a couple posts up; practically I had posted those numbers on Satguys site if someone want to check his 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I was not sure what the exact number was (thanks for the clarification). my point was the number seem rather small so my thought was it might be more of an internal push and was suprised to see a report from the field. Infact, only have seen one here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps E* likes him more than the rest of us? (Or less, we have not seen the release!)

Presence, have you complained to E* about your 622?


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey guys, how do you check what update you have?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Press the Menu button on the remote twice. It should say software level L3.59, or whatever you have today.


----------



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

Menu -> 6 -> 1 -> 3

or like Chuck says, Menu button twice.

I like Chuck's method better


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

i hope this fixes my HDMI. i have held off from getting a new IRD ... if it isnt fixed in this, im asking for a new one! ;0 359 killed my hdmi, lets see if 360 fixes it.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

How does the 622 take a new SW update? Is it similar to the 921 where you have to install manually following the download? Any blinking lights or messages to inform you of a download in progress or a successful install?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Turn it off (TV1 and TV2) and it will come.

Simple!

(Note that the version will need to be released before you get it.  )


----------



## Duffman (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is simply a patch (aka bug fix) update or does it have any functional additions?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Closing this thread now that L3.60 has spooled. The discussion for it can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=618809 and the release notes are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61112

Thank you.


----------

